# Whatever happened to....



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone remember the new future tech where you rolled out your tv screen and hung it on the wall... It had a connector that was on the end of the roll to hookup too your AVR?

Or how about the one where you painted some sort of conductive material on the wall, and inserted some connectors to it and hooked it up to your AVR to have a wall of tv?

Feel free to post up about Tech items that were shown and never happened or maybe they are still working on them. :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe there are still a number of people working on it. Last I heard was something about carbon nano tubes in place of silicon chips and single crystal wafer graphene. And now with Samsung throwing some resources at it, well we might just see something happen in the near future... maybe.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

nova said:


> I believe there are still a number of people working on it. Last I heard was something about carbon nano tubes in place of silicon chips and single crystal wafer graphene. And now with Samsung throwing some resources at it, well we might just see something happen in the near future... maybe.


Is that the roll out video wall or the paint on one?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I also remember a video a while back that had people walking around with t shirts on that had videos playing on them...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Flexible and foldable.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> I also remember a video a while back that had people walking around with t shirts on that had videos playing on them...


How would you wash something like that????? :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> How would you wash something like that????? :bigsmile:


That's a good question... Never thought of that problem.


----------

